# Nell Rankin



## Francasacchi (7 mo ago)

I wish she had recorded more commercially, though she does appear on those Met Opera Guild albums as Marina in Boris and as Suzuki in Tebaldi's first recording of Butterfly (my late Dad owned several and they were my introduction to opera). When Price pulled out the Leinsdorf Lohegrin as Elsa, she was replaced by Lucine Amara, another Met Opera Guild album stalwart. Gorr was in bad shape, and I think Rankin, a thrilling Ortrud (great high notes), would have been a suitable replacement, but I think that recording was in conjunction with the Tanglewood Festival where Gorr sang Ortrud.

The picture on the youtube video is of Eileen Farrell, the La Gioconda in that performance. 

Nell Rankin sings Laura in La Gioconda with Corelli


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

This Gioconda (which I bought for Corelli) is one of the two recordings I have with Rankin. The other is the La Scala Troyens in Italian with Simionato and Del Monaco. I was pretty impressed with both those performances. There were better mezzos around at the time she sang, but she had a decent, solid voice and sang well from the little I know of her.

N.


----------



## OffPitchNeb (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm most impressed by Rankin in the mezzo part of Verdi's Requiem (with Tebaldi):


----------

